# OPC Server/Client Ersatz



## Loipe (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche schon seit längerem einen OPC Server und Client. Jedoch finde ich keinen kostenlosen.
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, das einfach mit einem normalen SQL Server 2005 Express nachzubilden.

Konfiguration:

Mein Server hängt am EIB (Hausbus, Instabus). Dieser sammelt alle Daten die vom Bus kommen und schreibt diese in eine Tabelle. In dieser Tabelle steht dann die Daten der Adresse, die Adresse selbst und der Zeitstempel drin. 

Der Client holt sich die Daten vom Server und visualisiert diese. Der Client kann natürlich auch die Daten schreiben, und aktualisiert den Tabelleneintrag mit dem richtigen Zeitstempel.

Wie gehe ich jetzt beim Server vor um Änderungen festzustellen ?

Meine Idee wäre. Ich füge noch ein Feld in der Tabelle hinzu, in der steht, ob die geänderten Daten schon auf dem Bus übertragen wurden. Dann soll der Server alle z.B. 500ms die Datenbank absuchen ob dieser Eintrag FALSE ist, und dann die Aktionen ausführt.

Ist das so sinnvoll ? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten Änderungen in einer Tabelle schnell festzustellen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## lmarkus31 (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne jetzt die Features, die dein RDBMS mitbringt / mitbringen muss nicht wirklich, aber ich schlage mal folgende Features vor über die du in der Lage bist, mitzubekommen, dass sich etwas an einer Datenbanktabelle geändert hat.

- Datenbank-DML-Trigger (vor/nach INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE)
- Publish-Subscribe-Mechanismen
- Benachrichtungen mit Alerts / Signals zwischen Datenbank-Sessions usw.

Markus


----------

